# Safari : recherche google bloquée



## vincentsurlenet (1 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Quand je lance une recherche dans la barre de Safari (moteur google par défaut) elle n'aboutie presque jamais ! Si je passe par Bing aucun problème... mais j'aime pas Bing !
J'ai vidé le cache etc... mais rien n'y fait !

une idée ?

Merci


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2015)

Dans le doute installe/lance Malwarebytes... https://fr.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/mac/ ...et vois ce qu'il se passe.

Sinon, tu as quoi comme matériel, OS X et version de Safari en cours ?


----------



## vincentsurlenet (1 Décembre 2015)

OSX El Capitan, Imac 21.5 late 2013 et mac book pro retina 13...


----------



## vincentsurlenet (1 Décembre 2015)

safari 9.01


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Dans le doute installe/lance Malwarebytes... https://fr.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/mac/ ...et vois ce qu'il se passe.


Et ?


----------



## vincentsurlenet (1 Décembre 2015)

j'ai l'impression que cela fonctionne... mais comme c'est un peu aléatoire !


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2015)

vincentsurlenet a dit:


> mais comme c'est un peu aléatoire !


Non, le tout pour toi est de savoir ce que tu as fait ces derniers temps. En particulier installer/utiliser un logiciel non téléchargé sur le site officiel d'un éditeur, car c'est souvent le cas.

Dans Safari/Préférences/Extensions vérifie qu'il n'y en ait pas de bizarres d'installées, surtout si ce n'est pas toi qui l'as fait.


----------



## vincentsurlenet (1 Décembre 2015)

merci, j'ai desinstallé ce qu'il y avait : emoji, translate, i.explorer
On va bien voir.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2015)

vincentsurlenet a dit:


> i.explorer


Sur quel site ?

Officiellement c'est ici... https://www.macroplant.com/iexplorer/


----------

